# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Legit Q: Why would anybody want to fake steroids when they're so cheap to produce?

## acidking

Why?  :Hmmmm:  Wouldn't having a bad reputation cost him more?

----------


## DanB

no because people you dont do the research on their source (alot of people) will still buy it and its then basically free money, they fake them to begin with because they have no interest in steroids so why produce them, they just want money

----------


## DanB

unfortunately it one of the easiest and most profitable scams around these days, moral of the story is, do your research on your source before you order

----------


## JohnnyVegas

They also don't need to break the law buying powders or go to the effort to learn how to make the compounds.

----------


## RuckusDC5

Stupid question, you get fake gear. Who could you complain to ?? If your going to buy illegal stuff online, do research.

----------

